# Bear Baiting Advice



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I drew a fall bear tag that’s coming up and was just curious what baits work best and what pointers I could get. I’ve never baited Bears, I’ve had them on trail cameras a few times but they were just passing through. I would be grateful if anyone would be willing to share their wisdom to a beginner bear hunter. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2007)

Check your pm


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

A few quick tips I learned. Make sure there is only one way into and out of your bait station so you can set up for a shot. Make sure it is difficult to get down to the food so they stay a while. I used logs over the top so they had to reach down and grab the dog food. Popcorn is good. Liquid smoke is a good attractant. I used a scent bad hanging over the top of my bait station using left over chicken and pork meat. I used a big game bag to put the meat in so it would drip the nastiness out of it and bring in the bears. Both bags were taken and everything eaten by the bears in the area. A large bore actually broke the 6" round branch I had it hanging from to get to the bag. I also used maple syrup and put it all around the site. (By the way, Elk apparently love it and licked the trees clean of the syrup). PM me if you need any more info.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

You can use anything you just need #1 something to get them there, #2 something to fill them up, and #3 something to bring them back. We hang a scent bag and use sweet cob as a base. Easy to get, cheap, easy to pack, they can't walk off with it, and it will start to sprout in 3 weeks if you bait that long. Depending on the number of bears we try to keep it fed every three days to keep fresh stuff there. Then just supplement with left overs each trip. If you are in an area that has lots of dogs we try to get at least 1/4 mile off the road and over a ridge or creek and it helps so you don't have dogs running your bears.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice fellas! I have been able to have three bears come by the bait since I have been able to bait however now there is one bear, which I think is a nice one, but he only comes at night! Any advice on getting him to show up during the day?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nocturnal Bears a re a tuff one. They've been messed with and know what's going on. If you don't get the "big boy" try running some dogs near the area and see if you find him in the daylight.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

That will be my plan hopefully next week! I might hopefully have hounds next Wednesday and Thursday so fingers crossed!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

